
Why Using WhatsApp Is Dangerous (Pavel Durov) - olegious
https://telegra.ph/Why-Using-WhatsApp-Is-Dangerous-01-30-4
======
wtmt
Pavel Durov’s writings seem like hyperbole many a times, but it’s a bit hard
to understand how WhatsApp having had these issues isn’t alarming more people.

Instead of dismissing him completely and talking about “home grown crypto” in
Telegram, I’d like to see some expert views on the actual vulnerabilities and
any comparisons of different chat apps.

~~~
twistiti
I've found [1] to be an interesting source of comparison. Crowd-based, authors
seem to actively update it.

[1] [https://securemessagingapps.com](https://securemessagingapps.com)

------
maxmalysh
> Don’t let yourself be fooled by the tech equivalent of circus magicians
> who’d like to focus your attention on one isolated aspect all while
> performing their tricks elsewhere. They want you to think about end-to-end
> encryption as the only thing you have to look at for privacy. The reality is
> much more complicated.

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200300)

